# Alpine MRV-T707 Repair



## Industry (Sep 26, 2011)

well the magic smoke was released from my amp today. opened it up and the (i believe) MOSFETs on one side are all burnt up. Anyone know roughly whatit would cost to fix and what it would be worth once repaired? this amp is a little small for the system i'm planning so i'm wondering if it is even worth repairing. Also wondering if this amp is a candidate for modification. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Not worth it. Could pick up another one for less $ that you would dish out for repairs.


----------



## cheeseburger35 (Jun 16, 2012)

do you still have this amp?


----------

